# breeding snails



## justin (Apr 24, 2010)

wanted to know what type of snails are the best to breed for fish food


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Pond snails, they reproduce so fast and have a fairly soft shell. Also Ramhorns. In my opinion.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ramhorns multiply like rabbits and are easily squished on the side of a tank to feed fishies


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> ramhorns multiply like rabbits and are easily squished on the side of a tank to feed fishies


ditto that!!! =)


----------

